# Prayer's for my daughter



## Walkie Takie (Jan 21, 2005)

Please keep my daughter  Katie in your payer's , she has a lump under her chin and we and the doctor  don;t know what it is ,   checking blood and x-rays today , she is very scared and up set ( too much info on the net )   for a 12 yera old  ,  I'am scared too
 I know  not to worry and  to turn it over to the LORD , JESUS  CHRIST  , but it's hard
        thank's  w/t


----------



## sparky (Jan 21, 2005)

*praying for Katie*

done


----------



## Kdog (Jan 21, 2005)

W/T, we will keep her and your family in our prayers.

Kdog


----------



## dusty (Jan 21, 2005)

Prayer sent , she'll be alright ,she has the best on her side praying for her     Woody's  Team

Dusty


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 21, 2005)

*Prayers are Sent*

I'll be praying for Katie and her family. Hang tough walkie-takie


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 21, 2005)

You got it Walkie, tell her we are praying for her.  Be strong, she will need you whether the news is good or bad.

Jim


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 21, 2005)

I will keep your daughter and family in my prayers.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 21, 2005)

Expecting a good report!  

Praying for walkie Talkie's daughter.

I John 5:14,15
Ephesians 5:17

Bandy


----------



## Razorback (Jan 21, 2005)

WT,
Prayers for your daughter & family sent.  Please keep us informed & don't be afraid to ask for some help, woody's can be like a second family.

Kenneth


----------



## Jasper (Jan 21, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Briar (Jan 21, 2005)

*Praying*

I'm praying and believing with you . My sister was diagnosed with Hepatitus C which is incurable , then after a year of prayer ( it took that long to get her in for treatment ) they did another test to confirm and she was negative!!!!  God healed her and he will heal your daughter .


----------



## Al33 (Jan 21, 2005)

Prayed for Katie and your family and will continue to do so. 

May God grant Katie peace in this obvious frightful circumstance, especially for a 12 year old. May He bless her with His omnipotent power to heal and restore her physically while blessing her spiritually. May your entire family be blessed by your faith in Him to heal and restore.

Al


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jan 21, 2005)

I am not a doctor, but I know that we have lymph nodes under our chins and often, when your body is sick with a cold or other things, the lymph nodes can swell and make a lump.  My wife and I have had them swell on us in the same area.  I know the lord is watching over you.  Give your worries to him.  Everything will be OK.

Sending prayers,
MBD


----------



## huntfish (Jan 21, 2005)

In our prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2005)

My Prayers for your Daughter are on the way.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 21, 2005)

Prayers sent up for Katie.


----------



## CAL (Jan 21, 2005)

Remember,God knew about this long before you or we did.Keep your faith as we all pray for Katie to be alright.God is the one in control!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 21, 2005)

Praying for your daughter..


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 21, 2005)

praying for Katie


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 27, 2005)

*Keep praying*

Keep praying ,  doc  to call today , about blood test and what to do next   
     thank's for prayer's    w/t


----------



## CAL (Jan 27, 2005)

Asking God for healing from above.We have to all keep knocking.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 27, 2005)

Katie and your family will be in our prayers. 
Teach


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 27, 2005)

Praying for Katie, too. Also for the rest of your family.


----------



## Goddard (Jan 27, 2005)

Keeping Katie and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 27, 2005)

Add my continued prayers for Katie with the many others - Keep us posted as you get the chance...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone got an update on this?    Been on my heart for some time now...

Bandy


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 17, 2005)

*Keep Praying*

please keep Katie in your prayer's ,  we go tue. 22 to meet with  the surgeon ,
Dr. Julie Glasson   , please pray for her also    thank's  w/t


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 17, 2005)

You got prayers coming to you and yours WT.


----------



## pendy (Feb 17, 2005)

Katie and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Up -date please*

Keep praying  ,   meet with the surgeon  today ,  Katie will be at Scottish -rite  feb 23  for   a  cat scan  , Dr. want's  a good look at what in the lump before surgery  
        w/t            ,


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 22, 2005)

*P.s.*

add to prayer list , Bob's wife , she doing better  after having heart surgery ,  Bob is one of my hunting bud's in Hancock co  ,  thank's  w/t


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Feb 22, 2005)

She's part of my daily prayers WT.   Please, keep us posted and know that there are people praying for her.  

Bandy


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 24, 2005)

*Please*

Keep praying for Katie  , she had the  c  t   and  chest  x- rays  yesterday , was to late to meet Dr.  , waiting  on phone call today  w/ information  about surgery date ///
    w/t


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 24, 2005)

*Prayers are continued.*

I'l be praying for Katie.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 24, 2005)

Katie and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 28, 2005)

*This has been a few days*

Does anyone have an update?


----------



## CAL (Feb 28, 2005)

I still with ya Talkie,Keep us informed as things progress please.We all need to keep knocking !


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 1, 2005)

*Thank's and keep praying*

we , Katie had surgery yesterday  , doc  removed   3  small  lumps under chin and on neck    Dr. Glassion  liked the way everything looked  , but still it has to be sent off 
 for  test , Katie is at home and may go back to school today ,???      Please keep praying for her and all the other small kid's we meet at scottish rite   yesterday 
   thank's   w/t


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 1, 2005)

Prayers continued w/t - And hopefully this will get Katie fixed up and moving forward...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 1, 2005)

WT - I will keep Katie in my prayers  

Keep us informed.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 1, 2005)

*ya'all*

are in our prayers..........


----------



## wooly (Mar 1, 2005)

I will be keeping Katie in my prayers too. Keep us posted.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update on Katie*

Dr. Glassion call yesterday   good new's  ( not cancer )    we will meet w/ her on tue 
   3-8  05  and maybe by then ,  they will know what it was or is and what to do??????
     keep praying  thank's  w/t


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 4, 2005)

That is great news!  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 4, 2005)

*great news!!!........*

ya'all will be in our prayers, throughout, Walkie/talkie.


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 4, 2005)

*Wonferful News!*

We'll continue to pray, and keep us updated when you can...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update WT.   I'm sure it was a relief.    

Bandy


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 4, 2005)

Good News. I will continue to Pray.


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 4, 2005)

Great news!! Praise God!! Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## pendy (Mar 4, 2005)

*W/t*

Glad to hear it wasn't cancer. I know how thankful your family must be. I hope Katie is doing good.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 4, 2005)

Good deal, glad to hear it wasn't cancer.  She's in our prayers.


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 4, 2005)

You got it, bud! Keep us updated!


----------



## Razorback (Mar 4, 2005)

WT,

I'm praying for you & your family to get through this & put clear road ahead.

Kenneth


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Mar 8, 2005)

prayers are on the way .


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 9, 2005)

*Thank's everyone  ///////////*

meet with surgeon tue ,  she said Katie was o k and not to worry about anything
 they do not know what caused the gland's to grow , all the test have come back good  she is doing great and trying to catch -up  at school   ////////////
  me and my family would like to thank  each and everyone on this prayer list, or thread ,  
  spiritual support form , p m 's  and people who just read and don't type , but still prayed it's mean's a lot to some one like me  ( I believe in prayer's ) for everthing ///////////
      thank's again   w/t


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 9, 2005)

Great news WT   \o/


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 9, 2005)

God is good. I'm glad Katie is OK. Great news!!!


----------



## broadhead (Mar 9, 2005)

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## beretta (Mar 9, 2005)

We will keep Katie and your family in our prayers, please let us know if there is anything we can do for Katie or the family.

Beretta


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2005)

Great News.  I will continue to Pray. May God Bless Katie.


----------

